# 4 Leds RGB con pila 9v, ¿Serie o Paralelo?



## pdelt3 (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola, 
Me da un poco de verguenza preguntar esto pero la verdad es que me tiene confundido el cómo conectar leds a una Pila ya que ninguna pila de 9v dice cuantos amper es capaz de entregar.

Necesito conectar 4 Leds RGB anodo comun, ¿cual sería la mejor manera para que anden bien y la pila duré lo maximo posible?
¿como calculo lo que durara aproximadamente la pila?


Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Dic 12, 2010)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Hola,
> Me da un poco de verguenza preguntar esto pero la verdad es que me tiene confundido el cómo conectar leds a una Pila ya que ninguna pila de 9v dice cuantos amper es capaz de entregar.
> 
> Necesito conectar 4 Leds RGB anodo comun, ¿cual sería la mejor manera para que anden bien y la pila duré lo maximo posible?
> ...



Lo que tu llamas PILA,es  en realidad una BATERIA de varias PILAS ,ya que no se conoce aun en la tecnologia algo en la naturaleza que electroquimicamente genere 9 Volts.
De manera que la solusiòn fàcil a la vista fuè apilar varias para circuitos que necesitan mas de 1,2 ò 1,5 voltios.
Estas Baterias suelen entregar 100 mAmperes/hora.
Quiere decir que el voltaje inicial de unos 9,2V (aprox),comenzarà a decaer por debajo de los 9,0 volts una hora despues a ese règimen.
Un -polìmetro- electrònico digital (tester) ,que usa estas baterias ,puede funcionar unas 200 horas  constantes segun el fabricante.Lo que indicaria que el consumo deberia ser de 500  uAmperes.
Los diodos RGB son de muy alto rendimiento luminoso ,comparado con los tradicionales LEds  y  se supone que con 5ma por rama deberia encender suficientemente a pleno.
Estos se desarrollaron para tareas visuales de video , de manera que en algun momento ,para representar el color BLANCO,las 3 ramas deberian encender a pleno, ò sea 15ma maximo.
Esta seria la peor condiciòn y tu càlculo deberia tener esta condicion presente.
Asi las cosas,tenemos que el diodo LED tendrà una caida interna de tension de 2V promedio,
eso no da que tendremos que -quemar- 7v en una resistencia ,lo que es una derroche .

Entones... colocando una resitencia de 1k2 ohms,lograremos el regimen de 5mAmp.por rama.
Sacando cuentas....me da que van a funcionar bien durante casi 7 horas.Lo que no es mucho.

Yo propondria otro enfoque con mejores oportunidades.
Digamos 3. 6 volts ò 6,2volts que a ese regimen duraria una semana y mas tambien.
Las pilas de 1,5 volt aseguran 1 Amper las mas viejas.Las actuales pueden superar los 3Amp.
lo que muestra un panorama muy diferente en cuanto a resultados.
Espero esto te ayude a pensar.Exitos!!!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 13, 2010)

Unmonje, solicite que cambien el nombre del tema a: Tutorial de bateria 9V y leds RGB.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 14, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Unmonje, solicite que cambien el nombre del tema a: Tutorial de bateria 9V y leds RGB.




Es que estos pibes de HOY....parece que le huyen   a los libros !!!!
(LA culpa no la tiene el chancho ,doy Fè)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Supongo que si son diodos RGB, debe haber algo que los controla, quizás sería bueno que subieras el esquema que los controla para tener una mejor idea de los requerimientos completos de la aplicación.

PD:


> LA culpa no la tiene el chancho ,doy Fè


Esa frase con la educación que tenemos en Argentina debería se acuñada!


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo el tema porque soy aficionado y principiante en esto de la electrónica, y como encontré muy interesante la respuesta de "unmonje" me gustaría extender un poco mas la pregunta inicial.
Supongamos que tenemos un LED rojo común y corriente, que por lo que tengo entendido, trabajaría correctamente (en aproximación) con una tensión de 3V y 15mA de corriente. Que sucedería si a pesar de tener controlada la corriente y fijada en esos 15mA mediante una resistencia, aumentara la tensión por ejemplo a 16V? 
Hice la prueba y el LED parece funcionar perfecto, pero me gustaría saber si eso traería alguna consecuencia a largo plazo sobre el LED, como la ruptura o alguna deficiencia en su rendimiento.
Ahora me gustaría aclarar que mi pregunta no viene por pereza en buscar en los libros jaja, simplemente pasa que estuve leyendo algunos datasheets y en todos los que vi, se menciona la condición ideal de funcionamiento, pero ninguno habla de la posibilidad de trabajo con una tensión que supere los 3,8V, o tal vez yo no esté interpretando las especificaciones correctamente, y eso me confunde un poco... 
Bueno, si pudieran aclararme esa duda, estaría muy agradecido.
Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 15, 2010)

fogoneta dijo:


> . . . Que sucedería si a pesar de tener controlada la corriente y fijada en esos 15mA mediante una resistencia, aumentara la tensión por ejemplo a 16V? . . .



Esa pregunta es absurda, porque una cosa es calcular la resistencia para un bajo voltaje y otra muy diferente es calcularla para un voltaje mucho mayor.

El voltaje de un circuito no se aumente o disminuye, sin verificar el rango de voltaje operativo del circuito.



fogoneta dijo:


> . . . estuve leyendo algunos  datasheets y en todos los que vi, se menciona la condición ideal de  funcionamiento, pero ninguno habla de la posibilidad de trabajo con una  tensión que supere los 3,8V, o tal vez yo no esté interpretando las  especificaciones correctamente . . .



Si, esta interpretando mal el datasheet: porque cada parametro tiene un nombre y usted no sabe lo que significa, ni como aplicarlo.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 15, 2010)

fogoneta dijo:


> Hola a todos, estuve leyendo el tema porque soy aficionado y principiante en esto de la electrónica, y como encontré muy interesante la respuesta de "unmonje" me gustaría extender un poco mas la pregunta inicial.
> Supongamos que tenemos un LED rojo común y corriente, que por lo que tengo entendido, trabajaría correctamente (en aproximación) con una tensión de 3V y 15mA de corriente. Que sucedería si a pesar de tener controlada la corriente y fijada en esos 15mA mediante una resistencia, aumentara la tensión por ejemplo a 16V?
> Hice la prueba y el LED parece funcionar perfecto, pero me gustaría saber si eso traería alguna consecuencia a largo plazo sobre el LED, como la ruptura o alguna deficiencia en su rendimiento.
> Ahora me gustaría aclarar que mi pregunta no viene por pereza en buscar en los libros jaja, simplemente pasa que estuve leyendo algunos datasheets y en todos los que vi, se menciona la condición ideal de funcionamiento, pero ninguno habla de la posibilidad de trabajo con una tensión que supere los 3,8V, o tal vez yo no esté interpretando las especificaciones correctamente, y eso me confunde un poco...
> ...



Entiendo que supones que involuntariamente aumenta la tensiòn a 16Volt, en cuyo caso debo suponer que la regulaciòn de tu FUENTE,se rompiò ,por ejemplo...(que podria ser)
En ese caso la respuesta es simple,la corriente iria aumentando conforme la tensiòn aumente, hasta superar la capacidad de disipar temepratura de los LEDs y se quemarian...!!!!
Por eso hay que suponer una tension teorica de trabajo y una corriente,para proteger al DIODO, que como semiconductor de silicio,no tiene capacidad de limitar corriente en estas condiciones,digo esto porque con silicio y otros compuestos se fabrican resistencia dentro de los chips...Espero ayude a entender...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

fogoneta, como te dice unmonje, si la tensión sube, también la corriente. No todos tienen que conocer las fórmulas que los relacionen, pero sería una buena base para intentar comprender como funcionan.
Esto te puede ayudar someramente: Ley de Ohm
Con simples fórmulas vas a poder evaluar lo que pasaría.
Y eso a mi cargo, si hacés las preguntas de forma tal que se entienda tu duda, no son absurdas, el desconocimiento o ignorancia en el tema, no lo implica para nada.

PD: eso por esto


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 15, 2010)

Ok Mandrake, supongamos entonces que la resistencia la calculamos para que en 16V circulen por el LED unos 15mA... (Le gusta asi???), mi pregunta no es tan compleja como para que usted se burle de mi ignorancia... entonces: Resistirá el LED o no? Sufrirá algún daño? Sea amable por favor, muchas gracias.
Atentamente.-





Mandrake dijo:


> Esa pregunta es absurda, porque una cosa es calcular la resistencia para un bajo voltaje y otra muy diferente es calcularla para un voltaje mucho mayor.
> 
> El voltaje de un circuito no se aumente o disminuye, sin verificar el rango de voltaje operativo del circuito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 15, 2010)

Definicion de la palabra *absurdo, da* segun WordReference.com:*
adj. Contrario y opuesto a la razón.*



fogoneta dijo:


> . . . mi pregunta no es tan compleja como para que usted se burle de mi ignorancia . . .



Busca primero el significado de la palabra, luego piense si en verdad lo estoy ofendiendo o burlando.

No se ensucie usted solito.



fogoneta dijo:


> . . . entonces: Resistirá el LED o no?  Sufrirá algún daño? Sea amable por favor . . .



Si la resistencia se calcula para 16V, el led funcionara sin problemas.
¿Como se calcula?, una forma rapida es con la ya citada ley de Ohm


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

Lo que está en contra de la razón, es una afirmación equivocada, jamás una pregunta, la pregunta indica desconocimiento o duda.
Por suerte el lenguaje es bastante claro con respecto a esto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

esta bien  preguntar sino   nunca se uno  aprender ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
si uno no  preguntar  uno  nunca aprender


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 15, 2010)

"Si la resistencia se calcula para 16V, el led funcionara sin problemas.
¿Como se calcula?, una forma rapida es con la ya citada ley de Ohm..."

Acepte por favor mis disculpas Mandrake, ya que reconozco no haber formulado la pregunta de manera correcta. Su respuesta final fué clara y concisa, muchas gracias por aclarar mi duda.
De todas maneras, no me pareció correcta la forma en que expuso sus conocimientos, que por cierto puedo apreciar como muy buenos y admirables; ya que si todos lo supieramos todo, no sería necesario un sitio tan bueno y recomendable como este.

Muchas gracias Black Tiger1954 y unmonje por la amabilidad y por la información cedida que me es de gran utilidad e interés. 
Atentamente.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

fogoneta dijo:


> "Si la resistencia se calcula para 16V, el led funcionara sin problemas.
> ¿Como se calcula?, una forma rapida es con la ya citada ley de Ohm..."
> 
> Acepte por favor mis disculpas Mandrake, ya que reconozco no haber formulado la pregunta de manera correcta. Su respuesta final fué clara y concisa, muchas gracias por aclarar mi duda.
> ...






			
				el rey  dijo:
			
		

> *a y su majestad por supuesto,que aprueba el preguntar*


...........................................


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 15, 2010)

fogoneta, a mí, me *debés* tutear, nada de tratos impersonales 
Y a el rey, lo podes tratar de molestoso, no se ofende


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

tranquilo gatito tranquilo gatito,despues me llama provocadorprofecional 
fogoneta estas entre amigos no  ay problemas ,pregunta  todo  que quieras que es  muy bueno  preguntar para aprender 

PD: 
*


			
				el rey de todas la cosas dijo:
			
		


   Su majestad ha hablado con fuerza de ley, notifíquese,publíquese,comuníquese y/o archívese

Hacer clic para expandir...

*
*es mejor  preguntar  y   pasar por  ignorante  a no  preguntar   y ser serlo*


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 15, 2010)

Fogoneta, sea directo y sincero con las preguntas; asi de facil y los foreros le brindaran la ayuda. Para disipar su incognita, usted tiene que usar la siguiente "formula" para calcular la resistencia:

Rled = (VF-Vled)/Iled

VF es el voltaje de la fuente. Las otras variables se toman asi;

para led "comunes" Vled = 2V y Iled = 10mA

para led "alto brillo" Vled = 3V y Iled = 25mA

Una de las cosas que menos quieren los foreros es que el tema se vaya a moderacion, ya existen temas sobre el calculo de dicha resistencia.

Espero que su duda este aclarada ahora.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 16, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esta bien  preguntar sino   nunca se uno  aprender ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> si uno no  preguntar  uno  nunca aprender




Me encanta este personaje ..!!!  ( el de las peliculas digo )


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 16, 2010)

Esa es la actitud Mandrake! Gracias de verdad, me sirve mucho la info y la intervención del foro. Para que vean que me esfuerzo, me voy a leer un libro que compré de Boylestad, que es un bardo pero le pongo el pecho.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 18, 2010)

pdelt3 dijo:


> Hola,
> Me da un poco de verguenza preguntar esto pero la verdad es que me tiene confundido el cómo conectar leds a una Pila ya que ninguna pila de 9v dice cuantos amper es capaz de entregar.
> 
> Necesito conectar 4 Leds RGB anodo comun, ¿cual sería la mejor manera para que anden bien y la pila duré lo maximo posible?
> ...



Depende de qué clase de LEDs. Los LEDs rojos son los más que "aguantan". Aguantan burradas. Para una resistencia dada, les puedes subir la tensión (Por su puesto que aumenta la corriente). Funcionan desde 2,2 Voltios . Los puedes conectar a 3 Voltios (Dos pilas de 1,5 Voltios en serie) sin ninguna resistencia.

O dos diodos rojos en serie... a 6 Voltios, directamente.

O tres diodos rojos en serie...a 9 Voltios, directamente. ( De esta forma se aprovecha toda la energía. Sin malgastarla en calor disipado por resistencias protectoras en serie).

El problema es el "ánodo común". Que te impide ponerlos en serie.

Si el diodo LED es blanco. Soporta 3,6 Voltios directos. En los celulares que vienen "con linterna"...esos LEDs blancos van conectados "directamente" a la tensión de la batería y duran encendidos muchos días (Aprovechan toda la energía. No tienen resistencias en serie. Si las tuvieran, durarían encendidos más días...pero "alumbrando menos").

A un LED rojo con una resistencia calculada para 6 Voltios (Supongamos que la resistencia sea de 15 ohmios). Si lo quieres conectar a 12 Voltios...cambias los 15 ohmios por 30 ohmios.

Si lo quieres conectar a 18 Voltios...por una de triple valor que para 6 Voltios (45 ohmios)...etc.

¿Que aguanta 16 Voltios con la resistencia para 6 Voltios? = Sí (Pero estás acortando su vida útil). Pasa lo mismo que con las "bombillas sobrevoltadas que usan los fotógrafos. Mucha más luz pero menos vida de la bombilla).

Si haces eso por curiosidad...acerca el LED rojo encendido tocando al reverso de la mano o a la piel de la cara (Verás que está caliente. No mucho. Pero está caliente. Le estás acortando su vida útil sin conseguir que alumbre mucho más que cuando estaba conectado a los 6 Voltios. Y encima está gastando mucha más corriente).

Te pongo otro ejemplo: Las linternas chinas vienen hasta con 28 LEDs blancos en ánodo común y conectadas directamente a los 4,5 Voltios de tres pilas alcalinas AAA en serie. No se molestan ni en ponerles a cada LED blanco, la resistencia que necesita para ser conectado a 4,5 Voltios. (Que, en este caso es exactamente de 15 ohmios).
¿Porqué?: Porque con semejante carga de 28 LEDs blancos en paralelo (Unos 750 miliamperios)...las "pobres pilas" "no pueden"...su tensión baja "más o menos " a los 3,6 Voltios. Poco le importa a los chinos "que las pilas se estén calentando dentro de la linterna y que al cabo de un rato la luz empiece a bajar". Tampoco importa que se les esté acortando la vida a los diodos "como duren hasta cobrar"..."y alumbran que no veas".

Y ¡Ánimo! . Que el que no pregunta no se entera. Dicen que vale más un minuto con la cara colorada...que toda una vida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

> Y ¡Ánimo! . Que el que no pregunta no se entera. Dicen que vale más un minuto con la cara colorada...que toda una vida.


 Así se responde, con conocimientos y buen trato!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

o al menos con  buen trato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 18, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> o al menos con  buen trato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



   Su majestad, la juventud de hoy en dia no se le puede hablar *seriamente *porque de una vez te demandan en el bienestar familiar.   

Nota del autor: No es mi caso, quizas si de el rey Julien.


----------



## picnoob (Oct 5, 2017)

Buenas buenas, para no abrir un nuevo tema uso este, estoy queriendo colocar 3 diodos smd en paralelo utilizando como fuente una batería de teléfono, realmente todo es material reciclado, la bateria es de 3,7v, a los diodos les estoy suponiendo un consumo de 3v y 30mA lo que me da una R de 10 ohmios (da menos pero esa conseguí), tengo una sola resistencia, mi duda esta en ¿vale colocar la resistencia luego de la fuente o cada led debe llevar su resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Una por led                                                .


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2017)

Pregunta repetida billones de veces. ¿Cuesta tanto usar el buscador?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola.

Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo, siempre debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## picnoob (Oct 6, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo, siempre debe tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.
> 
> ...



Pero en serie si uno se quema se apaga todo o se terminan quemando los demás esa es mi preocupación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Si uno se quema se apaga todo , solo eso.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola. 

Así:






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

